# Corner bead roller



## Rob79 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello any advice would help. I am looking for an outside corner roller. I have it narrowed between the usg sheetrock or the columbia tools roller. Help


----------



## toolman1108 (Dec 14, 2012)

We have used usg rollers, colombia rollers and other misc brands. I prefer the usg rollerd for regular bead. But if u are using a super wide bead I'd get a roller made for wide bead. The usg roller works well but not as good as our wide roller for the wide bead. But you can't go wrong with the usg roller.


----------



## Mavis Leonard (Mar 13, 2013)

toolman1108 said:


> We have used usg rollers, colombia rollers and other misc brands. I prefer the usg rollerd for regular bead. But if u are using a super wide bead I'd get a roller made for wide bead. The usg roller works well but not as good as our wide roller for the wide bead. But you can't go wrong with the usg roller.




ditto:thumbsup:


----------



## IanB (Apr 6, 2013)

I've never used a corner roller is it faster, can you guage them well, how messy are they? We have always had one guy go ahead and cut and 1/2 staple the bead where it had to go then next guy go behind with pan and knife and apply mud and place the bead on then gauge it and wipe them in very clean and fast operation.


----------



## toolman1108 (Dec 14, 2012)

It is pretty fast. Here is our process: cut bead to length. Apply green mud with either aplatech or with knife. Stick bead. Check for even on each side. Wipe gently then roll really smoothly. We try not to apply a lot of pressure with the roller. Applying to much pressure and you roll a lot of the mud out. Finally we just wipe it down with a 5 and move to the next. We also only tend to use sheetrock brand paper faced corner bead


----------



## IanB (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Toolman, what we used to do is run speed test like hawk and trowel vs pan and knive this is something ill have to try soon some 90s are tough to get evened out and outside 3 ways require hands on approach for best results, I suppose if you were face a few hundered 8'-10' stand-ups with nothing connecting it this maybe the way to go.


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

So who won hawk and trowel or knife and bread pan?


----------



## toolman1108 (Dec 14, 2012)

Personally I think they are both winners. Its just what ones used to using. I seem to only use a hawk and trowel when I remodel plaster or use durabond.


----------

